# Panting pregnant doe



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Today would be day 145 and she is looking ready. Her bag is huge and tight, ligs are nearly gone and she doesn't look as pregnant tonight. You can still see the baby jumping around though and no discharge. She is eating good and drinking great. I added a little molasses to her dinner as a treat. Added elctrolytes to the water, she loves it. Minerals, salt, kelp and alfalfa free choice. 
I'm worried though because she keeps panting heavily and when I took her temp tonight it was 104.4. I thought it was because it was so hot out today, 101* this afternoon. But when I went out tonight its cool out and she is still panting. I don't know what I should do for her now. She's walking around and eating and drinking. Normal stool, normal colored urine. She's is separate from the other does, but can see them easily. I though maybe it was stress related, but she doesn't seem that upset. Any ideas? I'm not sure what to give for the high temp if she is close to having her kids!


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

Does she have horns? If not, it will take her some time to cool off even after the ambient temperature does. Horns act as a radiator to regulate temperature. As long as she is eating, drinking, and acting normally, the higher than normal temp is probably due to the hot day.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Like Chuckles says, horns help cool them off, but if she is either disbudded or polled, you can assist in cooling her down by pouring cold water on her legs for a while, alternating legs, and only pouring the water around the knees and below. Never pour cold water on the body of an overheated animal, as it can cause shock, but helping to cool the limbs distributes the cooled down blood slower and more safely. You can also hold an ice-pack for 20-30 seconds at a time to her neck, near the major veins. Not too long though...
2 of my does were panting when they first went into labor, with no discharge. A few hours later we had kids on the ground...
Hope everything is OK.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her temp is quite high, was she in direct sun light?
Have you retaken her temp?

If her temp remains high and she is not in direct sun or has been running ect, she may have pneumonia and may need antibiotics.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im also in Texas...my girls are all panting as well...temps are higher then normal but no other symtoms of infection...bring her cool water with a bit of molasses to encourage her to drink...as stated you can cool her off with a hose along her legs and under belly...I walk mine to the water source and with my hand rub cool water on them..they tend to stand for it pretty well....during the heat of the day zI find them to be aorund the 104 temp mark then cool off in the evening to normal...be sur ethey have shade as well...I also will spray down the shaded areas under the trees where they enjoy laying...this drops the temps a few degrees!
keep a close eye on her just in case it is the beginning of puenomia...

best wishes


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

She could be in labor? All my does pant when in labor.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you to everyone for the advice!
She does have horns. I've been taking her water and she's drinking still. Her temp was 103.5 in the middle of the day today. It was 104.4 at night and she has a fan on her. Still breathing heavily.
She isn't eating today though. She seems very very uncomfortable and almost like she's is trying to push. She is loosing her mucus plug right now. She's been walking around slowly, then hunches her back, stretches and goes to lay down. Her stool has been normal until this afternoon. Now it is thick and clumped together. I'm going back out right now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her water with electrolytes. Good luck!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like she is in early stages of labor : )


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Definitely labor 

She had 2 healthy kids. A boy and q girl. They are adorable, I'll try to get some pics posted!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Happy Kidding!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thank you.

Mom is doing great for a first timer. I'm so happy everything turned out ok. The kids are my two favorite colors on top of it. I'd secretly been hoping for a buck and got exactly what I wanted  Plus he has lovely blue eyes. I couldn't get great pics last night, but here is the only one that sort of turned out:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats..both are beautiful!!!glad mom is doing well!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Yay!


----------



## 1uncoolmom (Feb 4, 2014)

Congrats!! Glad it was nothing more than labor! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Beautiful babies!!! Congratulations!!!!
Look at the splashes of color! (Great, now I got baby envy!) LOL


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Congrats on a happy healthy pair of cuties!!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks 

They are feisty little things. The girl more so, go figure. Lol
I'll get better pics up soon.


----------

